

Houston mom created an app that prevents teens from ignoring calls - 8ig8
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/technology/wp/2014/08/18/houston-mom-created-an-app-that-prevents-teens-from-ignoring-calls/

======
8ig8
Mods: I think this is the original source, if you want to update the
submission...

[http://abc7news.com/family/houston-mom-creates-app-to-
contro...](http://abc7news.com/family/houston-mom-creates-app-to-control-
childs-phone/258924/)

~~~
dang
Thanks. I only just saw this, and it's too late to make a difference now.
Maybe someone can post this url in its own right.

------
phrogdriver
10 minutes until some kid figures out how to disable the app.

